# Greetings from southern Maine. I'm a MM from St. J



## john76 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Greetings from southern Maine.*

I'm a MM living in southern Maine, member of St. Johns 51 in South Berwick. I was raised in June 2013. Does anyone know how to change their about me?


----------



## cog41 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine. I'm a MM from S*

Greetings from the Great State of Texas! A hearty welcome indeed!


----------



## amhdive (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine.*

Hello, From your friendly neighbor in NH. I believe you need to do it via the website. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## john76 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine.*

Thank you brother.

Dieselwrench


----------



## BEDickey (Oct 13, 2013)

Greetings John76 from Berwick, Maine. I'm BEDickey from Auburn, Maine! Small world eh? Good to have you here!


----------



## john76 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine.*

Good to be here Brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine. I'm a MM from S*

Greetings and welcome from Idaho!


----------



## john76 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine.*

Greetings!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine. I'm a MM from S*

Welcome!!


----------



## john76 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine.*

Thank you!


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine.*

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## john76 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine.*

It's good to be here!


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine. I'm a MM from S*

Welcome Brother


----------



## john76 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from southern Maine.*

Thank you!


----------

